# Hair Spring



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI GUYS,

A quick question, do you have to replace a hair spring if it is a bit bent out of shape or can this be repaired, and if so any idea of cost in doing this, now I am talking old here, it is on a 1929 silver wristwatch, no make on the movement just 15 jewels swiss made.

I picked this up today, but this one has a great dial, no dents and still has the original strap on it, so I think ( depends on cost ) it is worth getting going.

Cheers, John


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

They can be repaired with a lot of tweezer work by somebody that knows what they're doing as for cost no idea.

Kev


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Some appear to be bent when they are supposed to be so! As said above, very careful tweezering with non-magnetic tweezers and a lot of skill and patience. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the answers guys, I can see this one is def bent a bit out of shape, looks like someone has had a go and put 3/4 loops of the spring through the adjuster, and then tried to get it to go, I have managed to get all the coils off and just the outside one on the adjuster, but the other couple are bent a bit, the tweezer thing I think is best left to someone who knows what they are doing.

Thanks again, John


----------

